# Leopard



## cfberry (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi,
Anyone ride a Leopard CL1 road bike and can share their thoughts on the bike?  Relatively new company but their product looks very interesting and I'm looking for some feedback out there.  You can only buy them online, so I can't go to a bike shop to find them.  Thanks!

Colin


----------

